
Einstein was wrong: First conclusive proof 'spooky' quantum entanglement is real - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-22/einstein-was-wrong3a-spooky-entanglement-is-real/6876262
======
bootload
non-free citation: _" Loophole-free Bell inequality violation using electron
spins separated by 1.3 kilometres"_ ~
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature15759.html)

